# Anzani 3 cylinder radial drawings



## cfellows (Jul 29, 2008)

Anybody have any idea where I might be able to buy or obtain drawings for the Anzani 3 cylinder radial?

Chuck


----------



## Bluechip (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Chuck

I seem to remember a write up in 'Model Engineer' about Anzani engines, but a long time ago, maybe mid '70's.

There were illustrations, but not as I recall, working drawings.

Do you mean 'Radial' or the other configuration which always struck me as somewhat ungainly?

Anzani made a fan engine circa 1909, with cylinders at 10 - 12 - 2 o'clock-ish, I saw a model of this in a Steam Rally in UK some years back. I think it was a working engine, but not in action when I was there.

You could try looking in one of the Index Sites for M. E.

Interesting Marque -- did all sorts of engines for bikes, boats, aircraft etc.

With varying degrees of success and lack thereof.

Bluechip


----------



## cfellows (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm looking for the 3 cylinder, true radial. I have drawings of the other, fan engine in a strictly IC magazine. Don't care for it so much.

I found an email address of the fellow who used to sell the castings and drawings. I've sent him off an email to see if I can buy the drawings. We'll see if he replies.

Chuck


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 30, 2008)

Chuck,
Here is some information (and photos) that might be helpful. Most of it came from Ron's site:
http://modelenginenews.org/index.html

Drawings and castings were made by Les Chenery. Les passed away a few years ago, but his son's email is:
[email protected]

He might be able to help you find what you are looking for.
Les serialized the construction of this engine in 1996 in Model Engineer. From Ron's site:
"This is just one of Les' designs that has been serialized by Model Engineer in past years. The construction series started in issue 4022, dated 2-5 August 1996, and continued for the next eight even-numbered editions.

The first photo is of an engine constructed by Mick Cherry from these plans and castings, and the next three photos are of Les's engine.


















Gail in NM,USA


----------



## cfellows (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Gail. I was able to reach John Chenery and he can provide me a 9 page set of drawings for about $80 + shipping. Kind of pricey for my purposes. I'm also watching for Model Engineer in the years you mentioned. 

In the meantime, using Visio, I cobbled together my own stylized drawings of something close to the Anzani radial. We'll see what I come up with.






Chuck


----------

